# Time in Rank needed for promotions



## JRouslton (8 Dec 2020)

If this is in the wrong spot, and/or been discussed before, I ask forgiveness. My searches have been fruitless. 

I am doing some research for a novel I am writing, and I would like to have a reasonable timeline for the characters. 

How long would it take someone who graduated RMC for Civil Engineering to become a Major?
What is the minimum time in rank needed for promotion for each level?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Navy_Pete (8 Dec 2020)

What trade?

Capt would be an automatic promotion based on getting the trade quals and meeting min time in rank.

Major and up are merit based promotions where you are judged against your peers, and the number of open spots go to the top # of people on the merit list for that year. Some trades have very limited openings so you need retirements for promotions, others have not enough people for the demands so it's a lot faster.

Could be anywhere from relatively quickly to never (see the acronym CFL; Captain for life). Depends how long your training is, if there are delays between courses, etc. Somewhere in the 7-10 years after graduation is probably reasonable, but could easily be longer.


----------



## JRouslton (8 Dec 2020)

Engineering Officer was the trade I was thinking for the character.


----------



## dimsum (8 Dec 2020)

JRouslton said:
			
		

> Engineering Officer was the trade I was thinking for the character.



There are multiple types of engineering officers:  

Navy:  Combat Systems or Marine Systems
Army:  Combat Engineering
RCAF:  Aerospace Engineering, Construction Engineering

Others too I'm sure.  Most (if not all) would take someone with a Civil Eng background.


----------



## JRouslton (8 Dec 2020)

Combat Engineer. Army


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Dec 2020)

It depends if he/she/they/them/shim is a diver or a hockey player or not.


----------



## ssrb653 (6 May 2021)

Joining as a direct entry officer for combat engineer officer you would be going to officer basic training as an officer cadet. Once you finish basic training you would be retroactively promoted to second lieutenant (that's your date of commission). One year from the date of becoming a second lieutenant you would be in the promotion zone to be lieutenant given you are trade qualified you would become a lieutenant. If you are not trade qualified then once you are trade qualified you will be retroactively be promoted to lieutenant with back pay. Now three years from your date of commission you will be in the promotion zone to be a captain. If you are trade qualified then you will become a captain. If you are not trade qualified then you have to wait until trade qualifications to become a captain. Notice if you are not trade qualified from three years of commission you would be a second lieutenant.  Getting trade qualifications would bump you directly from second lieutenant to captain. To become a major you have to be a captain substantive for four years before you are measured against your peers and a board makes a decision to promote to a major. Hope this helps


----------



## coolintheshade (7 May 2021)

ssrb653 said:


> Joining as a direct entry officer for combat engineer officer you would be going to officer basic training as an officer cadet. Once you finish basic training you would be retroactively promoted to second lieutenant (that's your date of commission). One year from the date of becoming a second lieutenant you would be in the promotion zone to be lieutenant given you are trade qualified you would become a lieutenant. If you are not trade qualified then once you are trade qualified you will be retroactively be promoted to lieutenant with back pay. Now three years from your date of commission you will be in the promotion zone to be a captain. If you are trade qualified then you will become a captain. If you are not trade qualified then you have to wait until trade qualifications to become a captain. Notice if you are not trade qualified from three years of commission you would be a second lieutenant.  Getting trade qualifications would bump you directly from second lieutenant to captain. To become a major you have to be a captain substantive for four years before you are measured against your peers and a board makes a decision to promote to a major. Hope this helps


My guess will be that Mr Roulston (OP) has finished his book by now.


----------

